# Video of our last match



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

Wanted to share some USPSA shooting of our last match - Hope you have fun watching.






if you would like to see all the videos - the youtube channel is

www.youtube.com/snakemade

Here is a new video we just shot today - Hope you like it!






I am new member and hope to get know some of you soon!

KG


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey thanks for posting. I've never tried that but it was a blast to watch.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

great choice in the song selection as well... :smt023


----------



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys! If you would like to get notified of new videos coming out - signup on the channel as a subscriber - then it will notify you of new videos. I normally put out 2 a month. 

If you can, try to learn more about the sport - it is more fun than...... well maybe not but it is close!!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I enjoyed the video as well, thanks.


----------



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a new Video from Today - Hope you like it - the match was fun!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1StC6RxW9v8


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I enjoyed the heck out of that !! :smt1099 What pistols were those guys running?


----------



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

Two types mostly - STI Open Class and STI limited class - custom guns built by Benny Hill of Triangle Shooting Sports. There was one glock shooter.


----------

